# Hummm



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm noticing a slight hum when there's no sound coming from my PB12-NSD Sub & the room is Dead Quiet. I'm a little surprised,especially coming from a SVS Sub. My cheap Velodyne CT-100 was Dead Quiet when there was no sound! Is this norm for this Sub or is it just mine? It's not bad but It is obvious in a quiet room.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Jre56 said:


> I'm noticing a slight hum when there's no sound coming from my PB12-NSD Sub & the room is Dead Quiet. I'm a little surprised,especially coming from a SVS Sub. My cheap Velodyne CT-100 was Dead Quiet when there was no sound! Is this norm for this Sub or is it just mine? It's not bad but It is obvious in a quiet room.


Please power down the amp, unplug the subwoofer cable, and then power-up the amp again. Is the hum still present? Thanks.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ed Mullen said:


> Please power down the amp, unplug the subwoofer cable, and then power-up the amp again. Is the hum still present? Thanks.


Yep,it's still there. No Change!


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Jre56 said:


> Yep,it's still there. No Change!


OK thanks. Contact SVS customer service and we'll get that amp swapped out.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ed Mullen said:


> OK thanks. Contact SVS customer service and we'll get that amp swapped out.


Ok,Thanks!!


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just spoke to Customer Service & Amp is in the mail. Painless Adventure,whole process took 6 or 7 mins. Amp is sent first & I return Old Amp in Postage Paid Box so there is No down time for me! Now that's True Customer & Warranty Service!! Thanks Ed Mullen & SVS!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Now thats customer service :clap:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Now thats customer service :clap:


+1


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Received Replacement Amp & Hum is practically gone. There's still a very discernible hint but I can live with it!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the sub plugged into the same circuit (breaker) as the rest of the audio system?


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Is the sub plugged into the same circuit (breaker) as the rest of the audio system?


It's not the same receptacle I have my Receiver plug in but I'm leaning to it may still be the same circuit. Is your Sub Dead Quiet no matter what volume you're playing?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive never heard any humm at all unless I really crank the volume on the sub its self to well past 3 o'clock And thats not the normal setting, I always have it at 11 o'clock.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well mine is set 2 marks away from full volume. So it appears mine is set way too high!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, Ideally you want that to be at around 12 o'clock.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The gain setting would actually depend on the AVR/processor subwoofer level setting, which controls the voltage sent to the subwoofer. Typically we like to see the sub level set at 0 or less, preferably in the -2 to -8 range on most AVR units. This keeps from over driving the sub amp. We do recommend 12 o'clock as the initial Gain setting for calibrating the sub, then adjust as necessary. After calibration setup, I normally recommend turning the gain up on the sub before increasing the sub level in the AVR, unless the sub level is at -10 to -15 in the AVR, then turn it up to about -6 to -8 and if more volume is needed from the sub, use the gain control on the sub itself. Again, this is all highly dependent on the AVR brand, as well as the age of the AVR.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the lesson Sonnie I definitely need it! I also notice SVS suggest putting the Sub up front next to Front Speakers. What happened to the Sub-Crawl which would suggest finding the optimum placement for correct tuning,which may not be upfront?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We only suggest that placement as a potential placement and it can be a good starting point, not necessarily that it will always (or even ever) be the best. As always, there is no replacement for experimentation. It would be impossible to tell someone in advance the absolute best placement for their sub in their particular room. There are just too many variables. The sub crawl is definitely a good option to determine the best placement. Of course Audyssey XT32, Dirac Live, Antimode, etc, can go a long way in helping with less than optimal placement... and I always do my best to encourage use of XT32 when placement flexibility in the room is limited.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jre56 said:


> I also notice SVS suggest putting the Sub up front next to Front Speakers. What happened to the Sub-Crawl which would suggest finding the optimum placement for correct tuning,which may not be upfront?


Its simply because SVS subs are far to nice to have hidden out of sight, they need to be up front to be seen in all their glory LOL


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Its simply because SVS subs are far to nice to have hidden out of sight, they need to be up front to be seen in all their glory LOL


Amen


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... absolutely! Excellent point!


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Its simply because SVS subs are far to nice to have hidden out of sight, they need to be up front to be seen in all their glory LOL


Very Funny Tonyvdb!!


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

I say hide those suckers and let the BIG BAD WOLF surprise those that have never had a demo of the system. Something loud like Godzilla, Pacific Rim, etc.


----------

